# Trekchick's on de-Klein with a little Attitude!



## Trekchick (Jul 17, 2008)

To make a long story short, I have been looking for a good bike to turn into a Single Speed.  
I stumbled on to a great deal on a Klein Attitude.  For those of you who know Klein, you know they are all about precision, and performance. 
If you're interested, I'll post a play by play on the transformation from a kick ass Mt bike to a Kick Ass Single Speed!







The first thing to go is the saddle.  Aaaaaaaack!
Then pedals.

I have to say, this bike shifts so beautifully, Its a shame to turn it into a SS, but its her destiny to be my SS and that is what she'll be!





The goal is to get her under 20, which will be a job, since she's 28 lbs as she sits.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks cool, keep us posted.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2008)

any particular reason?  just looking for a crusier?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> any particular reason?  just looking for a crusier?



There's a subset of Mt Bikers that ride off-road with single speeds and even fixed gears. I think that's what she is up to.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> There's a subset of Mt Bikers that ride off-road with single speeds and even fixed gears. I think that's what she is up to.



core


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2008)

I really had no intention of getting sucked into the new SS Craze.  But,(there's always a but) the week before I had my crash, I was riding with some friends who finally convinced me to switch bikes with them and try a few.  Damn!!  It was soooooooooo much fun!  
Did I mention, I can be a bit of an adventurer and have compulsive tendencies?


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

There's nothing quite like technological regression.  :dunce:


----------



## Philpug (Jul 18, 2008)

I will be very disappointed if you don't get this to at least 16lb


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Cool looking bike, too bad you're going to wreck it by taking all the gears off. 

Seriously, keep us updated on the progress.  The rear drop out looks interesting, does the axle slide in from the back, behind the derailer hanger?

How old is the bike?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 18, 2008)

Is that an 8 speed? I'll take that derailleur. I could use a back-up for my old specialized.


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Cool looking bike, too bad you're going to wreck it by taking all the gears off.
> 
> Seriously, keep us updated on the progress.  The rear drop out looks interesting, does the axle slide in from the back, behind the derailer hanger?
> 
> How old is the bike?



That's what it looks like to me.

She's going to have to put a chain tensioner on probably, ideally you want a bike with horizontal dropouts for a single speed so you can adjust the chain tension with the rear wheel.

I noticed the frame has internal cable routing too.  Worst idea ever.  Internally routed cables are such a huge PITA to deal with.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm only counting 7 cogs, but it's hard to tell from the picture.  I'm not sure that's even possible given the apparent vintage of the bike and the XTR rear der.  Then again what the hell do I know??

I noticed the internal cable routing (hard not to since she took a picture of that specifically  ) and was wondering how well that worked.


----------



## marcski (Jul 18, 2008)

Go big TrekChick!

FYI, 
A buddy I know who is a great rider, roadie, mtn, 29"er and yes, SS.  (I think he had his 29"er set up as a SS at one point).  Anyway, he rides his single speed a lot when he comes out on our local trails.  He and another buddy entered  a race last weekend at Windham and he road his SS on a very hilly, cross-country track and finished right in the middle of the pack.  (I'm sure if he had gears, he would have been higher, but apparently they had a blast!).


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm only counting 7 cogs, but it's hard to tell from the picture.  I'm not sure that's even possible given the apparent vintage of the bike and the XTR rear der.  Then again what the hell do I know??
> 
> I noticed the internal cable routing (hard not to since she took a picture of that specifically  ) and was wondering how well that worked.



Works great until you have to change your cables.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey TC, are you going to get really core and go rigid fixie?  Maybe a 69er?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2008)

I[hart]. I'm sure gonna get it under 20, 16 will be pushing it.  I know I can count on you to help "push" 

Brian, Here's an extra pic from the top of the rear set up.




The bike is a 2001 Klein Attitude Comp. 

As I look this bike over, I'm amazed at the pristine condition it is in.
wa-loaf. sorry to disappoint, but I will be saving the unused parts to replace parts on my other two bikes as they wear out.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry about the delay in replying.  I started to draft the above post a couple hours ago but my office has been nuts this morning.  Damn paying job anyway!
To answer the questions:

- Its an 8. 
- I'm going to play with the gearing a bit, but to start, I'm thinking 35/15
- Ridgid is always a possibility, but for now, I'm staying with the front forks.  I'm guessing my wrist will need the added comfort for a bit.
- 69'er, eh?  Always a possibility.  I have seen some sweet 69'ers.




> She's going to have to put a chain tensioner on probably, ideally you want a bike with horizontal dropouts for a single speed so you can adjust the chain tension with the rear wheel.


I am getting some help with this from Volklgirl.
(pics credit Volklgirl)
When she did her bike, she set it up with a tensioner, then found that she didn't need it.





To quote her from SkiDiva:


> Found out the 32/15 combo can be run on that frame without a chain tensioner and I've had no problems at all using the "geared" front chainring.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2008)

marcski said:


> Go big TrekChick!
> 
> FYI,
> A buddy I know who is a great rider, roadie, mtn, 29"er and yes, SS.  (I think he had his 29"er set up as a SS at one point).  Anyway, he rides his single speed a lot when he comes out on our local trails.  He and another buddy entered  a race last weekend at Windham and he road his SS on a very hilly, cross-country track and finished right in the middle of the pack.  (I'm sure if he had gears, he would have been higher, but apparently they had a blast!).


There are some awesome SS'ers out there who rip on those bikes.
I'm not sure if they'd do better with a multi geared bike or not, all I know is that they rip!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2008)

Brian, to answer your earlier question more clearly, here is a pic of the rear cassett and the angle that the axel goes in.
Is this better?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Brian, to answer your earlier question more clearly, here is a pic of the rear cassett and the angle that the axel goes in.
> Is this better?



Thanks for the pics!  Is the other side the same way?  I imagine it has to be.  Is the slot relatively horizontal, or is it at an angle?  I don't really have any reason to know, just curious is all.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for the pics!  Is the other side the same way?  I imagine it has to be.  Is the slot relatively horizontal, or is it at an angle?  I don't really have any reason to know, just curious is all.


As luck would have it, I took a pic of that side too!







I'll take a pic of anything, dontcha know!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The transformation of my attitude to a SS began last night.



Details??


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> As luck would have it, I took a pic of that side too!



I hadn't noticed the reflectors before. Looks like it never got off road. :-o

Single speed might be cool project for my old stumpjumper when I replace it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Looks like it never got off road. :-o



From the looks of the pictures it didn't get much ride time at all.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 19, 2008)

So far its boring, but here it goes.
The project is happening at Volklgirls house since she's done this before and has all the tools at her disposal.
The plan was to switch Bontrager crank from the Liquid to the Attitude, and vice versa.  However, the Liquid is round, and the Attitude is Square tapered.
So, we came back to my house to check the crank on the Trek 4900, which is Square tapered.  The switch will work.
I got a price on a new Rear hub/wheel/tire combo to make it a REAL SS.  The price was a bit more than I wanted to go at this point, so I'm going to use spacers and get a SS rear set up later.

This bike has a fairly aggressive forward position, so I'll  be replacing the stem and handle bars to bring it up a few inches.  Looking for something in yellow to go with the lettering on the bike.
I'm thinking yellow streamers for the handle bars will be a nice finishing touch. 


Official Weigh in





Volklgirls bike work shop.  Barely enough room for my baby 
*Other than my liquid, all those bikes are Volklgirls and her husband's


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I hadn't noticed the reflectors before. Looks like it never got off road. :-o
> 
> Single speed might be cool project for my old stumpjumper when I replace it.





bvibert said:


> From the looks of the pictures it didn't get much ride time at all.



You are both right.  This bike looks like it was almost straight from a showroom. I am guessing that a guy wanted his wife to ride, paid big $$$ for it for her (the pic the seller sent me had a Klein Mantra for a man in the back ground).  The aggressive forward position on this bike is not friendly to a beginner at all.  So, my guess is that she was never fitted or comfy, so she never rode.

Did I mention, what I paid for it............I almost feel like a criminal.............almost


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Did I mention, what I paid for it............I almost feel like a criminal.............almost



No, I don't believe you did.... but now you have to!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 19, 2008)

just under 400


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a really fun update, any one wanna read about it?
:roll:





Teaser pic!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I have a really fun update, any one wanna read about it?
> :roll:



Do you have to ask?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 19, 2008)

The goal was to get this bike which weighed in at 28.6 below 20.
This is still a work in progress, but totally ridable in less than 24 hrs of initial tear down.

Things changed:
Gear/Cassett - 32/16
Seat - from a POS to a Terry Liberator.  I will be getting something lighter.
Handle bars -  from Bontrager, to a set that is a tad heavier, but a bit better position.
Pedals - from POS to the spds off my Liquid
Crank - LX to basic Shimano(switched from Trek 4900, I like the LX on my 4900 better!)
Tires -  Oh, boy!  The Tires.
Kris originally left the tires and rims alone, only using spacers for the rear.  After all the change over, the weight was 25.7.
Not much of a difference, considering all the stuff taken off.
She noticed that the tires seemed heavy, so she removed the rear set again and took the tire off.  The tubes were foam filled!!!
Weight of Rear Rubber, tire/tube = 3.4
Rear rim/hub = 2.9 without rubber
Weight of Front Rubber, tire/tube = 3.3
Front rim/hub = 2.2

Weight as she sits now = 22.15.
I think I can shave more off that with a different rear hub/rim set up, lighter stem, riser and bars, as well as better pedals.
We're on our way, eh?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice!  How does it ride?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Nice!  How does it ride?


My test ride wasn't much of a test, but what I did ride was very nice.
I really think I'm going to love this bike!


Note to self:
TAKE THE FREAKIN REFLECTORS OFF!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2008)

trekchick said:


> note To Self:
> Take The Freakin Reflectors Off!!!!



Yes!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 20, 2008)

you can shave some major weight be getting rid of the huge seat. Tubeless (Stan's kit or Ghetto style) could take off over 1/2 lb, some lighter tires and you should be at your target weight with out spending too much.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> you can shave some major weight be getting rid of the huge seat. Tubeless (Stan's kit or Ghetto style) could take off over 1/2 lb, some lighter tires and you should be at your target weight with out spending too much.


Oh, that seat is going to go!  It is not a good fit for me at all.
The seat that was on it when I got it was a lot heavier and wider, yet, but the liberator was handy to throw on for the time being, so I could test ride.
  I'm planning on getting an alternate seat in the next few days.

Did I mention that I hate shopping!!!
When I go to buy, I take a list and I go on a scavenger hunt.  When I check everything off my list, I'm a happy girl.
List for this bike:
Seat
Stem
Bars
Pedals CHECK!
Rear hub/wheel set up -tentative


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

You?  Hate shopping????  I don't believe it!  Is it only skis you like shopping for? 

Nice transformation so far!  I'm clueless on this stuff but it looks like you and Kris are having a great time working on this bike.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 22, 2008)

severine said:


> You?  Hate shopping????  I don't believe it!  Is it only skis you like shopping for?
> 
> Nice transformation so far!  I'm clueless on this stuff but it looks like you and Kris are having a great time working on this bike.


While working on this, I actually thought,.........."If Carrie lived closer to us, Brian would never see her!"


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> While working on this, I actually thought,.........."If Carrie lived closer to us, Brian would never see her!"



The funny thing is, I was thinking the same thing earlier today.  Except I saw it as a good thing... because then at least she'd learn something, and maybe fix her own damn bike...


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The funny thing is, I was thinking the same thing earlier today.  Except I saw it as a good thing... because then at least she'd learn something, and maybe fix her own damn bike...


:roll:

You'd just be worried you wouldn't have anyone to wash your laundry and dishes and feed you, because I'd be with Trekchick and Kris ALL the time.


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2008)

severine said:


> :roll:
> 
> You'd just be worried you wouldn't have anyone to wash your laundry and dishes and feed you, because I'd be with Trekchick and Kris ALL the time.



I like where this is going...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> I like where this is going...



It does have potential...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

The truth is, Carrie would be smokin on the bike in no time and Brian would be begging us to be included on the Wed Night Girls Ride!
We'd say, "Sure, guys are welcome, if they can keep up!"


Well, Brian, Can you?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The truth is, Carrie would be smokin on the bike in no time and Brian would be begging us to be included on the Wed Night Girls Ride!
> We'd say, "Sure, guys are welcome, if they can keep up!"
> 
> 
> Well, Brian, Can you?



Can I keep up?  Of course.


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Can I keep up?  Of course.


Right now anyway...

...of course, she's describing a hypothetical situation.  Clearly, I can't join TC and Kris for their weekly Girls Night rides.  And I spend my free time running instead of MTBing (even though I enjoy MTBing as well).  But if I invested the time in MTBing instead, I bet I could keep a good pace going.

At least I can out-run you any day.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

Carrie, I was talking about keeping up wit da girlz!(not you specifically)
Trust me, you'd be having so much fun with us, you'd become a leaner meaner rider in no time, and da boyz would be surprised just how much fun it iz ta ride wit da girlz!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Carrie, I was talking about keeping up wit da girlz!(not you specifically)
> Trust me, you'd be having so much fun with us, you'd become a leaner meaner rider in no time, and da boyz would be surprised just how much fun it iz ta ride wit da girlz!




I love riding with the girls in my area and letting them lead the way.  The view of the girls in the bike shorts from behind definately isn't a bad thing


----------

